# A few questions



## vett (Oct 21, 2008)

I am new to this forum, I have been building r/c ships and planes for many, many years and thought I would try trains. I want to build a 1800's layout 4x8 to start. I ordered a John Bull set that I want to run on the upper level, my question is what is the tightest curve, u-turn, I can make for it, I want to keep the upper level as narrow as possible. The lower level will be about 50 years later with a steam loco similar to the General about 1860's. Also I have seen videos of steam locos with sound, it sounds like the sound is coming from the engine, is it possible to put the sound mod. in the engine? Has anyone dealt with www.modeltrainstuff.com they seem to have very good prices. I have many questions but will start with these for now. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What is your scale? HO I think. The curve would depend on how much you can bend the flex track and keep the train on it. The John Bull is small but I can't give you a number, I think 18" radius is it.

For sounds etc you go with DCC trains high end stuff, see you hobby dealer for details. In the HO section some of the posters have there own sites. I suggest you visit them.Lonen and Shaygetz are tops.

I didn't want to leave you hanging unanswered, it sounds like a good project.


----------



## vett (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, yes it is HO


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had two curves on my HO track layout that was roughly 18" (maybe a little less as the plywood is only 21" wide) and it caused such a problem of the cars derailing and being uncoupled from the engine. The engine was not bad but the radius is to great. Make sure you figure that out first. As a result of the space and wanting a decent layout that runs, I have now switched to N scale. I'll save HO for the basement.

Good Luck with that.


----------

